# how to clean this off



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

well i just bought a tank yesterday and it was pretty dirty. theres these like watermarks that i can feel. its like rough. well i thought it was calcium so i bought CLR to try get it off but it didn't seem to work anyone know what it is and how to clean it off.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

it would be easier if you posted pics for people to help, also make sure that if you use a toxic cleaning chemical to wash it out with water several times before adding your fish...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would check the ingredients of clr. That may have been a bad idea for a fish tank. Chances are what you are seeing is the metals from the water when the tank was filled. Everytime you do water changes the general hardness builds up over time. That is why people should check for GH and KH more often than they do.


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

the problem is that i dont have a digi cam. it looks like watermarks on glass but its like when it drys, and you run your finger over it you can feel it. and i know i have to wash it out im leaving it to dry for like a week before i start to cycle the tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Fill it half way with water, buy a algae scrubber brush, scrub away, drain dirty water.


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

its also on the out side of the glass. for what i know the guy i bought it from said it was sitting out side for a while.


----------

